# Center channel speakers to match Canton Quinto 510 left/right speakers?



## ayaname (Feb 4, 2014)

*Center channel speakers recommendation?*

My setup:


 25" x 15" x 9" room
 5.1 home theater system
 Front Left/Right - Canton Quinto 510
 Center - KLM unknown model
 Surround Left/Right - Canton GL 260
 Subwoofer - Polk PSW110 (want to replace with SVS PB-1000)

I am a novice in home theater setups. I inherited the old Canton speakers from my Dad so I did not spend any money on those.

When running sound tests like when setting up the receiver, the center speaker sounds distinctly different from the left and right. So I am investigating whether I should replace the center speaker with a speaker that's a better timbre match with my left/right speakers.

I contacted Canton and a rep recommended the Canton GLE 456. It's $400 and seems very expensive.

*Do you have any recommendations for a cheaper solution?

Is there a more affordable Center Channel speaker that would be a good match for the Canton Quinto 510's?

Should I replace all 3 front speakers, and with what?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Have you tried contacting Canton for their opinion? Back in the day the only once I heard that were close with the Wharfdale


----------



## ayaname (Feb 4, 2014)

> Have you tried contacting Canton for their opinion?


I contacted Canton and a rep recommended the Canton GLE 456. It's $400. Seems too pricey to me.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Ah, sorry didn't know there was a price max. New I would probably try the Polk TL2, however it is small, I would first go on craigslist or other used boards in your area and look for a center channel with a silk dome which is the same as what you Cantons use I beleive. If you buy new, make sure they have a return policy


----------

